# Skyline HDR (Atlanta)



## AtlPikMan (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres a shot from the other day. I usually dont bother with HDR because mine never turn out right. Its 3 shots vlended with Photomatrix. What do you think could have made it better?


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 2, 2010)

You could dodge out some of the really dark areas, like the trees but to be honest I like it how it is.  I think it's pretty damn good.  Is this morning or evening?  Did you block the roads off with burning tires?


----------



## AtlPikMan (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, I was able to clone out the cars, you can tell? I must have done a half decent job..lol.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 2, 2010)

You did a nice job of cloning the cars...maybe the center pole lites could go as well, it is a little distracting. The Y of the top of the poles is kind of cool, but the rest of the fixture is not.


----------



## MohaimenK (Aug 2, 2010)

AtlPikMan said:


> Thanks, I was able to clone out the cars, you can tell? I must have done a half decent job..lol.


 
Next time just say "I know people with higher power in the city" LOL 

But cloning will do just fine and it worked! I love your shot just the way it is. Great HDR!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 3, 2010)

Pretty good HDR treatment.  Not overdone or cartoonish.  But definitely adds detail and range to your capture.  Great job on the cloning too.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 3, 2010)

AtlPikMan said:


> Thanks, I was able to clone out the cars, you can tell? I must have done a half decent job..lol.



Nope, not at all, nice job.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 3, 2010)

With the shot completely devoid of humans it looks more like a great piece of art. The only annoyance is the light pole. Nice job here.


----------



## NaMcO (Aug 3, 2010)

I love how it turned out. To me it works perfectly


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 3, 2010)

I love it ATL is such a beautiful city. This picture is awesome. I agree clone out the lights. As your eye goes down the road to the vanishing point it's stopped by the lights. Question, how did you get that vantage? Are you a monkey? My guess is it's one of those pedestrian bridges.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Aug 3, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> I love it ATL is such a beautiful city. This picture is awesome. I agree clone out the lights. As your eye goes down the road to the vanishing point it's stopped by the lights. Question, how did you get that vantage? Are you a monkey? My guess is it's one of those pedestrian bridges.


 

I hate to even talk about it for fear the city with throw up one of those fences...lol. Its a functioning 2 lane bridge east of the city. Im guessing its only going to be that way until someone decides to jump off of it.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 3, 2010)

AtlPikMan said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it ATL is such a beautiful city. This picture is awesome. I agree clone out the lights. As your eye goes down the road to the vanishing point it's stopped by the lights. Question, how did you get that vantage? Are you a monkey? My guess is it's one of those pedestrian bridges.
> ...



Yeah, but so far so good. No jumpers. One of the few unobstructed view of the city. I've shot there many time, even HDR, but haven't gotten anything as nice as this one!


----------



## CNCO (Aug 3, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Again, Everyone :mrgreen:


----------

